# Taking yaya and family to lunch



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

im a lucky guy.....my sons yaya is so good for us all ,so im treating to pizza hut. Son says pizza almost daily.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> im a lucky guy.....my sons yaya is so good for us all ,so im treating to pizza hut. Son says pizza almost daily.


Wait for us---We'll be right over !!!
Have a good time you all..


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> Wait for us---We'll be right over !!!
> Have a good time you all..


we did....she is such an asset to us. I never believed in a yaya bput thank god we have her....she is perfect.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

My son (now 9 years old) has always loved pizza. Once he reached about the age of three or four we started making our own pizza.

It usually turned out "just ok" until we used Alfredo sauce instead of tomato but has always been fun making it. If you can find some ingredients or even pre-made dough over there, you should give it a try. The pizza might not be very good at first but you'll have fun trying.

I've read that you can buy pizza or baking stones over there too. Probably somewhere that provides supplies to the bakeries. If no oven, then you can always make it on the stove top.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

UltraFJ40 said:


> My son (now 9 years old) has always loved pizza. Once he reached about the age of three or four we started making our own pizza.
> 
> It usually turned out "just ok" until we used Alfredo sauce instead of tomato but has always been fun making it. If you can find some ingredients or even pre-made dough over there, you should give it a try. The pizza might not be very good at first but you'll have fun trying.
> 
> I've read that you can buy pizza or baking stones over there too. Probably somewhere that provides supplies to the bakeries. If no oven, then you can always make it on the stove top.


made many many from scratch....we are italian ....better to buy......can get consistency


----------

